# Camping holiday in italy



## Proactive (22 May 2007)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a good value for money camping location in italy (or elsewhere if u believe it too good to miss) where 2 kids (7 and 11) would be happy to spend a week or 2 without it costing a fortune or the kids being bored to tears ?
Thks.


----------



## coleen (22 May 2007)

I am just back for the lake garda area of Italy where there was lots of campsites.  You could get a ryanair flight to Treviso and take their connecting bus to mestre then get the train to Pescheira del Garda where there is a lovely camp site on the lake . I did not stay there but went in around it and it looked good. I also spoke to a couple who were staying they said it was very nice. In pescheira it self ther is a place called gardaland which is a park with rides a mini disneyland but very good. The area in the lake is good and you could travel around to other towns by ferry for a day out You could also take a day trip to Venice. I am not sure if you want to go this way as you would have to do all the transfers yourself but if the kids were a good age it could be fun. The campsite is called bella Itiala and the train times are on [broken link removed] I think but google the campsite and the train times and you should be able to work it out.


----------



## tosullivan (22 May 2007)

heard Bella Italia at south of lake garda is a top site also...thinking of going there myself next year

what airports are serviced near Lake Garda by Dublin Airport?


----------



## coleen (22 May 2007)

Verona would be the closest I think, just check the aer lingus site for that. We flew in to treviso and after getting the ryanair connecting bus 30 mins to mestre it was 1.30 hours in the train you can also fly to bergamo with ryan air. I think this is also about an hour by train but bus and train connections were frequent and well priced


----------



## tosullivan (22 May 2007)

I'll be hiring a car so not bothered about transfers, but I want to fly into Friedreschafen and out from Italy a few weeks later if possible


----------



## pingpong (24 May 2007)

I'm just back from Camping del Garda in Peschiera where it was 30 degrees all week (and us trying to avoid the heat!) Best holiday ever with the kids. The campsites are all lovely and have mostly the same facilities, but what differs are the mobile homes so compare the different agencies. We drove from Bergamo airport - its only an hour and ten mins or so. We drove round the lake, Verona, and went by train to Venice which was cooler actually. Dont miss Sirmione. If anyone wants a review let me know


----------



## Trafford (24 May 2007)

We will be in Italy for a wedding in August (dreading the heat!) and are hoping to extend our trip and go camping in the (hopefully cooler) Lake Garda area. There is just my boyfriend and myself and we want to camp properly, i.e. in a tent not a mobile home. Are there any suitable sites around the vicinity?

Any reviews of the area welcome!


----------



## tosullivan (24 May 2007)

Trafford said:


> We will be in Italy for a wedding in August (dreading the heat!) and are hoping to extend our trip and go camping in the (hopefully cooler) Lake Garda area. There is just my boyfriend and myself and we want to camp properly, i.e. in a tent not a mobile home. Are there any suitable sites around the vicinity?
> 
> Any reviews of the area welcome!


like I said above, I know someone who camped (tent) at Bella Italia and said it was top class


----------



## Hurling Fan (24 May 2007)

Hi Proactive

We're off to Norcenni Girasole in Tuscany at the weekend for 2 weeks and it's working out really good value.  Flights about Euro700 and accommodation with Elle Vacanze Euro600.  2 Adults and 4 kids.  We're saving a lot by taking the train and not hiring a car as 7 seater are expensive.  There is a train station 2km from the camp site that goes directly to Florence (35 kms) so will do a few day trips but know the kids won't be that interested in sightseeing and will be much more interested in pools.  We haven't been there yet but it comes highly recommened by friends who have been there 4 years in a row.


----------



## Milly (24 May 2007)

Hurling Fan - pools in Norcenni absolutely fabulous. If you want to go to Florence for a day you don't even have to go the 2km to station - you should be able to get bus from complex (might be dearer though). Would also recommend trip to Sienna. Florence very touristy and crowded (but still worth seeing) but Sienna was really stunning. All depends on age of children etc ... Have a ball


----------



## Hurling Fan (24 May 2007)

Hi Milly, thanks for advice.  We're all very excited about our first trip to Tuscany and just trying to book the trains at the moment.  A few people have mentioned Sienna and just wondering is there a bus to Sienna from Campsite too?  Our kids are 10, 8, 5 and 1.


----------



## macnas (25 May 2007)

I was in Norcelli some years and the campsite runs bus tours  to Sienna, Venice Rome and other parts. also a shuttle bus to the  local train station (2km) for connection to Florence/Rome


----------



## Complainer (7 May 2011)

Hurling Fan said:


> Hi Proactive
> 
> We're off to Norcenni Girasole in Tuscany at the weekend for 2 weeks and it's working out really good value.  Flights about Euro700 and accommodation with Elle Vacanze Euro600.  2 Adults and 4 kids.  We're saving a lot by taking the train and not hiring a car as 7 seater are expensive.  There is a train station 2km from the camp site that goes directly to Florence (35 kms) so will do a few day trips but know the kids won't be that interested in sightseeing and will be much more interested in pools.  We haven't been there yet but it comes highly recommened by friends who have been there 4 years in a row.



Hey Hurling Fan

Hope you don't mind me dragging up this old thread. How did you get on at Norcenni Girasole? The reviews on Tripadvisor and booking.com are fairly mixed, so it would be good to get your perspective.

Were you camping in a tent, or mobile home or what? Did you fly to Pisa?


----------



## Hurling Fan (10 May 2011)

Hi Complainer

Apologies for delay.  Had missed your post.  We all loved Norcenni and the kids say it was their favourite holiday destination ever - not that they're that well travelled but we do try to go somewhere every year.  We'd go back in the morning but funds are tight this year so looks like we'll be staying in Ireland.  The big draw back I suppose is that there's no sea - some people like being beside the sea but that didn't bother us.  But the campsite itself is in such a beautiful setting and the pools are great fun - for kids and adults.  Our bigger 2 are sports mad so they loved the astra turf pitches too and met a big gang of kids through that.  Nice restaurants and the shop wasn't a rip off either.  Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

